# I guess i dont get it.



## Keighan (Aug 10, 2015)

So, ive been reading about verticle grow, and if im right the main concept is, a floatig cool tube? But im lost after that, is it efficient? Whats so great about it, could i build a perpetual hydro system using this?


----------



## rnint (Aug 11, 2015)

It is efficient because you lose nothing to reflection as opposed to your standard set up with a reflector. I'm testing out a small vert in a cab that I have which I'm using to run a perpetual with, all you have to do is put the plants in flower a couple of weeks apart like any perpetual so I dont see the problem there. 

I can only speak for myself because I'm not sure why everyone else is running verts but I'm trying it because my plants were too tall for my space if I had tried to put the light in over them so this way I get more light spread from top to bottom on the plants and I can actually fit my plants in my cab without cutting them down to size. It also actually means I can use the space in my cab a lot better as I can cover 3 out of 4 walls with plants as opposed to just the one horizontal screen like I had before when I had a normal scrog set up. The extra light efficiency for me is just an added bonus. But yeah I'm pretty happy with how its going, wasnt sure itd work in such a small space but it seems to be a lot better than my last set up.


----------



## Keighan (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool thanks alot


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

Keighan said:


> So, ive been reading about verticle grow, and if im right the main concept is, a floatig cool tube? But im lost after that, is it efficient? Whats so great about it, could i build a perpetual hydro system using this?


Lol... 'could i'....


----------



## Keighan (Aug 11, 2015)

No reason for negativity ive researched the topic i was just asking, i like to expand with real life knowledge more than theories.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2015)

Keighan said:


> No reason for negativity ive researched the topic i was just asking, i like to expand with real life knowledge more than theories.


Research my thread, then.


----------



## Keighan (Aug 11, 2015)

I actually have it was very informative, growers like you are who im trying to build knowledge from shouldnt be snobby you should be proud youve mastered skills people WANT to learn about. I just try to get all views of projects so to say before i indulge upon such endeavors.


----------



## Danimalcookies (Oct 4, 2015)

@Keighan I'm kinda frustrated with the forums on here regarding "vertical" gardens myself. I wouldn't consider most of the gardens shown as "vertical". However, there are many benefits to going vert, the two main reasons 1. More canopy area (more yield) 2. Less lighting requirements. So you save on electric and get more product. So why isn't everyone doing this? Well building or buying a truly vert system can be expensive/complicated.
For example, your typical light (600-1000watt) will cover a roughly 4x4 area of canopy. A basic vert system you could take a 4x9 piece of flexible mesh fencing and form it into a circle around the bare bulb/cooltube. Place your plants in several layers around the OUTSIDE of the fencing and allow them to fill in the screen. 4x4 =16 square feet of canopy. 4x9 =36 square feet of canopy.
Light is omnipresent, it shines out in all directions equally and vert really makes use of all that light.


----------



## Keighan (Oct 4, 2015)

S


Danimalcookies said:


> @Keighan I'm kinda frustrated with the forums on here regarding "vertical" gardens myself. I wouldn't consider most of the gardens shown as "vertical". However, there are many benefits to going vert, the two main reasons 1. More canopy area (more yield) 2. Less lighting requirements. So you save on electric and get more product. So why isn't everyone doing this? Well building or buying a truly vert system can be expensive/complicated.
> For example, your typical light (600-1000watt) will cover a roughly 4x4 area of canopy. A basic vert system you could take a 4x9 piece of flexible mesh fencing and form it into a circle around the bare bulb/cooltube. Place your plants in several layers around the OUTSIDE of the fencing and allow them to fill in the screen. 4x4 =16 square feet of canopy. 4x9 =36 square feet of canopy.
> Light is omnipresent, it shines out in all directions equally and vert really makes use of all that light.


so with me, i have a 6 flowering 12 veg plant limit, would it still be more efficient with that little of plants?


----------



## Danimalcookies (Oct 4, 2015)

Only if the plants were big enough. Normally you would want a high plant count to do a vertical system, although there are plenty of people that pull it off with smaller numbers. Google "vertical grow", then view images. There's lots of examples there.


----------



## potsmoke831 (Oct 6, 2015)

Keighan said:


> I actually have it was very informative, growers like you are who im trying to build knowledge from shouldnt be snobby you should be proud youve mastered skills people WANT to learn about. I just try to get all views of projects so to say before i indulge upon such endeavors.


what a bastard


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2015)

Danimalcookies said:


> Only if the plants were big enough. Normally you would want a high plant count to do a vertical system, although there are plenty of people that pull it off with smaller numbers. Google "vertical grow", then view images. There's lots of examples there.


I do my vertical with large plants and low counts. The plants fill a six foot tall trellis. Works fine if you plan for it, just like any other approach.



potsmoke831 said:


> what a bastard


I know. Isn't that Ttystikk guy a real stuck up Fuck, anyway?!


----------



## potsmoke831 (Oct 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I do my vertical with large plants and low counts. The plants fill a six foot tall trellis. Works fine if you plan for it, just like any other approach.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Isn't that Ttystikk guy a real stuck up Fuck, anyway?!


eyye
yes he is m9


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 13, 2015)

Anytime square footage on the floor is a problem going vertical is a possible solution. Whether in a warehouse or a pot grow room. It's just a matter of researching and planning. One issue that is often more easily managed is heat by going high. Air circulation as well. Light coverage to the entire plant is more easily achieved in low plant count situations.


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 28, 2015)

If you guys want to see why and how to grow vertical just google for
"Krusty freedom bucket"

You will know what i mean when you see the pics.

Hope it helps

Peace


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 28, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121443&stc=1&d=1246835235
> 
> If you guys want to see why and how to grow vertical just google for
> "Krusty freedom bucket"
> ...


ttystikk has posted pics of his vertical grow. That should convince anyone of its efficiency and results. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 29, 2015)

Wasnt ment to steal tittystikk the show.

Krusty was one of the first who grew vertical way more than a decade ago and he deserves all the respect for doing so because all the jealous people jumped on him and he never stoped giving out information. He never sounded or acted arrogant. He was just ultra informative.
I Never saw such a big crowd of trolls like behind this man. This man has a deep understanding of the plants and is THE source of knowledge for people intrested in vertical growing. Most learned about vertical from people inspired by him.
And i still have to see compareable results yet.

My post was just ment as a inspiration

Thanks

Peace


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Anytime square footage on the floor is a problem going vertical is a possible solution. Whether in a warehouse or a pot grow room. It's just a matter of researching and planning. One issue that is often more easily managed is heat by going high. Air circulation as well. Light coverage to the entire plant is more easily achieved in low plant count situations.


Exactly! No magic sauce here, it's just applying solid growing and training principles to a vertical environment. European winegrowers, as just one example, have been doing it for centuries.



hotrodharley said:


> ttystikk has posted pics of his vertical grow. That should convince anyone of its efficiency and results. Thanks for the link!


Thanks for the kind words, brother.



Gbuddy said:


> Wasnt ment to steal tittystikk the show.
> 
> Krusty was one of the first who grew vertical way more than a decade ago and he deserves all the respect for doing so because all the jealous people jumped on him and he never stoped giving out information. He never sounded or acted arrogant. He was just ultra informative.
> I Never saw such a big crowd of trolls like behind this man. This man has a deep understanding of the plants and is THE source of knowledge for people intrested in vertical growing. Most learned about vertical from people inspired by him.
> ...


Vertical growing is the show; it's not my show, or Krusty's or Heath Robinson's- it's for everyone. I think it deserves a larger mention in current indoor growing best practices simply because you can get more yield from a given space with it.

If I serve as inspiration to others to try it, then that's good enough for me!


----------



## pop22 (Nov 21, 2015)

I like ttystikk's approach of viewing this from a commercial standpoint. By learning what will max out production in a large space, you then have a model to scale down. Already I'm thinking that the real limiting factor for small spaces is ventilation. The more plants and lights, the more heat and humidity. Max production has to be a compromise of efficiency vs cost to be useful. We can think of ways to pack a tent full of plants, but can we control the environment?


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 21, 2015)

Im still in the "vertical is cheaper" camp. 30 buck for a socket vs 1-200 for a hood. nuff said.


----------

